# Northman plow. Help



## 60chevy (Nov 17, 2003)

A friend of mine just bought a used Northman snow plow no instillation instructions came with it. I am going to hook up the electrics for him and was wondering if the wiring might be the same as Meyers plows, their web site has some information on it.
Also can anyone tell us if this brand of plow is the quality of Meyers or western? It is the 90" and looks like a good heavy duty unit.
Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## pyrocare (Nov 1, 2001)

If you can PM me your phone number I can get you in contact with the factory guys to help you with the installation problems.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

northman plows are made in sioux city, ia. i owned one, was absolutely bulletproof, but the one i had was VERY heavy.


----------



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

Hello There..

I have a Northman snow plow and am still using it.
not real sure what year or # my is.. but will check out.
you could look at web page see what I got. 

What part of wire are you looking at to set it up? does it run on a 12v pump? my runs on a 12v pump. 

all I did was have to play with it to find out how it works before putting it in the truck. I had no problems and do know how it does work.

shoot me a message, I will see if I can help.


----------

